# Puppy Dihorrea



## welshy037 (Jun 1, 2013)

I had changed my 5 month old Vizsla's (Frank) puppy food from Eukanuba puppy to Iams puppy as i thought the eukanubu was too rich and causing his stools to be quite soft. However,this has made matters worse. I changed back to the Eukanubu after 4 days, but cant seem to get him back to normal. I have tried giving him natural yoghurt and oats, but without success. Any ideas on how to get Frank back on track would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Welshy037 - welcome to the forums!

Every time you change food, do it over 10-14 days period. Puppies have tender stomachs and can't adjust to the change so fast.

Gradually add new food to his current kibble, for example - 1/4 amount of new food + 3/4 of old food, after several days 1/3 + 2/3 ratio, few days later 1/2 + 1/2.

By the end of 2nd week you can feed the new brand of kibble - the pup should be ready.

I give our dogs (1 and 2 year old) 1 table spoon of yogurt a day, the dogs can't digest milk easily, too much yogurt can cause diarrhea as well. 

You can try to feed your puppy plain rice with boiled chicken (NO bones!) for a few days, it should calm down his digestive system.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Welshy,

Sudden changes in their food feeding/patterns can cause diarrhea.

Introducing new foods should be done gently and mixed with the original food gradually.

I give natural yogurt as a bit of a treat, but in small quantities as I know it tends to 'come out' the same way it went in!!!

It is a bit of trial and error regards the right type of food, what did the breeder recommend to you?


Hobbsy

PS.

Sorry Welshy, Welcome to the FORUM


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

"I had changed my 5 month old Vizsla's (Frank) puppy food from Eukanuba puppy to *Iams puppy*"

I think most would agree that is a step down in terms of quality. Perhaps Acana will solve the problem, but not by switching cold turkey. 

As of late (from Rudy's posts I read on this site) I was able to switch suddenly to Orijen but only by adding a pinch of probiotic/prebiotic enzyme power to the wet kibble base.

TBH, at 5 months of age I was training the boy with small pieces of ground raw meat so kibble quality was important but only as far as gluten free. 
Which, pretty much means grain free, although I would not hesitate to feed him gluten free grain based kibble, if there was such a thing.

www.dogfoodadvisor.com


----------

